# Sticky  [GUIDE] How To Receive OTAs Again If You Are On A Leak ***Proven Working Manual Method***



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Decided to repost this from the other thread since it probably got lost. If followed correctly, this a *bulletproof method* of returning any image to a true 5.5.886 stock and then applying the OTA update all done manually so you full control of the device at all times.

*Commands/Screenshots*
Moto-Fastboot Commands
Root Commands
Boot Mod Commands
***All the files you must have in one folder - Full Package from below***
*Necessary Resources*
Motorola Drivers v5.4.0 (32-bit) or Motorola Drivers v5.4.0 (64-bit)
5.5.886 Radios (radio.zip)
*Full Package of All Other Files You Will Need*: Link 1 or Link 2 or Link 3
*Optional Resources*
5.5.886 Boot Mod
5.5.886 FXZ Restore File
Motorola Fastboot
Root and Forever Root Files
ADB-Fastboot Files
5.5.893 OTA Update
RSDLite v5.6
*Fastboot Mode*
Make sure the phone is off
Hold down the Volume Down + Volume Up buttons and press the Power button
When the choices appears, press Volume Down twice, till "AP Fastboot" is selected
Press Volume Up to select
*Recovery Mode*
Make sure the phone is off
Hold down the Volume Down + Volume Up buttons and press the Power button
When the choices appears, press Volume Down once, till "Recovery" is selected
Press Volume Up to select
When the icon with the android and exclamation appear press both Volume Up and Volume Down at the same time to enter the recovery
*Step-by-step Process*
Download the 3 files under "Necessary Resources"
Install the appropriate Motorola drivers for your operating system
Place the radio.zip file on the root of your SD card (not internal storage)
Unpack the full package of files to one folder on your computer
Turn off your phone completely
Start into Fastboot Mode (listed above)
Connect your phone to your PC with the USB cable and let it install the drivers for your device
After the drivers are done installing, open a command prompt in the folder where you unzipped the full package to
Using the Moto-Fastboot Commands screenshot from above follow each one step by step until you are done
When you have finished, disconnect your USB cable and press the Power button once to turn it off
Start into Recovery Mode (listed above)
Highlight "wipe cache partition" and press the Power button to select it
When it has completed, pull the battery out of your phone and then put it back in
Start into Recovery Mode again
Highlight "apply update from sdcard" and press the Power button to select it
Highlight the "radio.zip" file on your SD card and press the Power button to select it
When it has completed, highlight "reboot system now" and press the Power button to select it
When the device reboots into the OS waited 1 minute for it to load everything in the background
Follow the prompt but don't sign into anything, just get to the homescreen
When at the homescreen, connect your USB cable and then from the pull down menu select "USB connection", then select "Charge Only" and hit OK
Go into Settings -> Applications and enable Unknown Sources and hit OK
Go into Development and enable USB Debugging and hit OK
Back out to Settings -> Battery & data manager -> Battery mode and select Performance mode
Power off your phone and then power it back on normally
Open a command prompt in the folder where you unzipped the full package to
Using the Root Commands screenshot from above follow each one step by step until you are done
Power off your phone and then power it back on normally
Open a command prompt in the folder where you unzipped the full package to
Using the Boot Mod Commands screenshot from above follow each one step by step until you are done
***When a Superuser prompt appears on your phone after the last command, quickly select Allow and make sure you do NOT reboot your phone***
When it has finished, connect your phone to your 3G/4G or a WiFi connection
Go into Settings -> About phone and select System updates
When the prompt comes up, press Setup
Place a check in "I agree to the Motorola Terms of Service" and then press Next
When the update prompt comes up, press Download
Wait for the update to download
When the update prompt comes up, press Install Now
Let update reboot to recovery and install itself
***Your phone may appear as if it is completely off for a little while but leave it be it will turn itself on and continue***
Let the update finish and then it will reboot back into your system
Congratulations! You now have the official 5.5.893 update installed and are back on the official OTA path and forever rooted








_Credit to all developers of the zergRush exploit, to realbbb for discovering the Boot Mod, and anyone else who participated in making this all possible._


----------



## ro6666lt

stickied.


----------



## jwmcumber

5.5.893 OTA Update links to *Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip​**Is this correct? Appears to be 886 version.​*


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

jwmcumber said:


> 5.5.893 OTA Update links to
> *Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip*​
> *Is this correct? Appears to be 886 version.*​


That is correct. Motorola names their OTA updates to the version you are coming from not going to. This was pulled from an OTA update to 5.5.893 and has been confirmed working.


----------



## Soxfan

Worked like a champ! Thanks for this and great easy to follow directions...


----------



## budpaul

Has anyone else had issues with the forever root files? Every time I click on the link for the past several days have been unable to download them - link appears bad?


----------



## CantMesWitDis

Thanks for the thorough directions, however could you post it for Mac OS? I've been stock and received the mysterious .901 update, but now I want to root it. Pete's Moto Tools doesn't have an option for rooting a .901 update, but I was hoping to flash back to .886 then 43v3r root, then manual the .901 update. What do you think?


----------



## frostincredible

CantMesWitDis said:


> Thanks for the thorough directions, however could you post it for Mac OS? I've been stock and received the mysterious .901 update, but now I want to root it. Pete's Moto Tools doesn't have an option for rooting a .901 update, but I was hoping to flash back to .886 then 43v3r root, then manual the .901 update. What do you think?


You could try BootCamp and just run Windows (download XP from a torrent site and just run XP in a virtual box as the 30-day trial). If you can't do that though, just try to use the "fastboot-mac" file from 43V3R Root as your fastboot binary.


----------



## L1Wulf

Excellent and complete walkthrough! 5-starred, thanked and tweeted. Worked like a champ.

Thanks for compiling this all together for the community!


----------



## lpmboss

what would be my purpose of doing this if im on [K]IN3TX.. which is .894...just asking... not being picky .. it just seems like a long process for ...well im not sure what for.. but yes again THANKS and im not complaning just need to justify doing this for my phone.. any word would help...


----------



## stoffelck

Hey question. Before I do this. Can i safely reformat my internal storage? It is messy and I would like it back to stock. Please advice


----------



## azshorty2003

stoffelck said:


> Hey question. Before I do this. Can i safely reformat my internal storage? It is messy and I would like it back to stock. Please advice


Sure. I've never done it from recovery, so I don't know if doing it there is any different. I've always done it from Storage Settings. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## tacomatrd4x402

I am having trouble with step 8. I am not quite understanding the part that says "open a command prompt in the folder where you unzipped the full package to." I am opening command prompt however it doesnt let me navigate to that folder. Can anyone please explain this step to me? Thank you..


----------



## azshorty2003

tacomatrd4x402 said:


> I am having trouble with step 8. I am not quite understanding the part that says "open a command prompt in the folder where you unzipped the full package to." I am opening command prompt however it doesnt let me navigate to that folder. Can anyone please explain this step to me? Thank you..


If you hold Shift then Right Click, you should see 'open a command prompt here'. and that will set the cmd in the right directory for you.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## lpmboss

"
I did the same thing. I got mine to work by using dHackers 4ever root method from this link:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3 ... ionic-v21/

Once I was at .886 I rooted that, then used cheesecake to get the OTA up to .893. I kept root with that update. Then I booted into the stock recovery through fastboot and flashed this file :
http://www.mediafire.com/?2zcybvceuv5zo6r

this link says the file is .893 but its not. its for those upgrading from .893. Moto does it that way for some reason.

That updated me to the .901 and still kept root. 
Then used bootstrap to boot into recovery Wipe everything and flashed Eclipse v2.1

It took about 30 min to do all this but it puts you on the rooted .901
Hope that helps "

this is from another forum .. and i was wondering why cant i do this and it work properly...


----------



## Minmongoblin

When I get to the Fastboot step and type "moto-fastboot flash webtop grfs.img", it says "could not allocate 1397489664 bytes", so there's a space issue. Where do I need to delete from to make sure there's enough space?


----------



## CellZealot

The issue with allocating memory appears to be a hardware problem with your PC. These images are extremely large and require lot of resources on the PC. You may need to find a better machine to try again on, probably one with at least 4 GB of RAM. You can also try increasing the virtual memory(swap file) on your machine to give it enough space to load the image into memory before sending it to the device.


----------



## Minmongoblin

Ohh, okay. I'll try on my laptop, thanks


----------



## dmbatcofc

Can someone please help:

At the end of the "boot mod commands" section, it asked for a password. I didn't have a password so I pressed forward. After a reboot, I attempted to install the OTA via the Updates, and it won't install. I also can't install any of the leaks. So now I'm stuck on 5.5.886. Please help!!


----------



## Minmongoblin

Okay, just got it done on my laptop, and it worked perfectly! The only thing that was different for me was not having to "agree" to anything from Motorola. Other than that, the directions were incredibly easy and I'm glad the thread-creator took the time to help us out =)


----------



## Minmongoblin

I did think of a question, is 5.5.893 the latest OTA update right now? I only ask because I've seen .901 floating around and wasn't sure if that was official.


----------



## RFHavens

Thanks to Open1Your1Eyes0 for the OP and clean instructions. This method worked like a charm on my Bionic. Though I have since gone to a GNex, now I have the option to more easily sell the Bionic or give it to my wife or daughter. No worries about the (sometime in the future) ability to update to ICS or whatever comes out. Heck, even for me to have a backup is always good just in case.

An extreme thanks to all of the devs as well for getting the pieces out there for us to use.


----------



## RFHavens

Minmongoblin said:


> I did think of a question, is 5.5.893 the latest OTA update right now? I only ask because I've seen .901 floating around and wasn't sure if that was official.


I remember reading someplace the 901 that some users got thru VZW OTA actually caused problems and was soon after pulled. That is why some got it and many others did not. I do not remember what the problems were but if you check here or other forums, many that got the upgrade or installed by other means are having a lot of difficulty getting back on the upgrade path.


----------



## brife

This worked fine for me except fro the boot mod. This step failed because there was no file named /tmp/boot.886. I also am no longer able to use RSD Lite to flash .893. If fails quickly after rebooting the bootloader and when trying to flash cdt-bin. Any help is appreciated.

Nevermind, I'm an idiot.


----------



## painball64

if i skip the last 2 steps if i dont want to root. will i just be stock. im planning on complaining to vzw about the crappy 3g and want to be stock when i need to return it. also trying to do the ota too. hopefully it wont fail like every other thing i tried to do to get back on the ota route.


----------



## painball64

nevermid i had to do the last 2 steps. it failed the first time so i finished the steps and waiting on the update to finish so i can see if it worked. hope all is well


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

I did everything step-by-step and made it through to the rooting part. Everything went through until the end. It said "bad luck, out rush did not succeed". I tried it several times with no luck and I tried to update my phone after that but it says it's up to date. Running 5.7.893 for some reason. Any ideas??


----------



## Davequinn2

Just ran thru the steps ... updated to 5.9.902 ... still rooted ... thank you


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

i have tried this step by step atleast 3 times and it still won't take the update. I get the Superuser app in the app drawer but at the end of Boot mods, it doesn't prompt me for anything. And when I check for update, I don't get prompted to sign in/accept anything, just download the update. After the download updates it boots into recovery for the install then reboots and says update failed. AND the final step of the boot mods doesn't complete. It never says "records in/records out/bytes transferred. Any input would be appreciated

Edit: 5th time worked like a charm! 5.9.902 rooted. just had to use dhacker29's r3l3as3d root for the first 2 steps then use command prompt for the last step and everything worked out


----------



## freddy0872

well im in quite a bind here, im on vaca and well away from my desktop with all my tools. i happened to hop onto someones wifi here and was able to download the files for this in about 2 and a half hours! YUCK! but any way what my problem is i was going to tether my bionic for the 2nd or 3rd time here on my laptop and its worked beatutifully with the 4G! the last time i tried it dropped all my network connectivity and everything. still had wifi. so i decided do to a factory reset and try to get it back up so i can make phone calls etc. FAILED. went back to stock but no data or network (4G) so i hopped on and downloaded this in hopes to restore data. followed all the steps and i regained my data but when i went from flashing SU and such the phone rebooted at the wrong time due to my stupidity and busy time with family here :-/ i ened up with this at reboot
AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure)
0A.61

Battery OK
OK to program
Connect USB
Data Cable

Invalid CC Version (CG: boot)

that happens now everytime i reboot.
even after retrying the steps. i re flashed system and everything again as the steps say. and still get this.
I get this after step of flashing radio.zip and rebooting
thank you


----------



## freddy0872

well im in quite a bind here, im on vaca and well away from my desktop with all my tools. i happened to hop onto someones wifi here and was able to download the files for this in about 2 and a half hours! YUCK! but any way what my problem is i was going to tether my bionic for the 2nd or 3rd time here on my laptop and its worked beatutifully with the 4G! the last time i tried it dropped all my network connectivity and everything. still had wifi. so i decided do to a factory reset and try to get it back up so i can make phone calls etc. FAILED. went back to stock but no data or network (4G) so i hopped on and downloaded this in hopes to restore data. followed all the steps and i regained my data but when i went from flashing SU and such the phone rebooted at the wrong time due to my stupidity and busy time with family here :-/ i ened up with this at reboot
AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure)
0A.61

Battery OK
OK to program
Connect USB
Data Cable

Invalid CC Version (CG: boot)

that happens now everytime i reboot.
even after retrying the steps. i re flashed system and everything again as the steps say. and still get this.
I get this after step of flashing radio.zip and rebooting
thank you


----------



## rustyp2

I followed it and it worked perfectly! Thanks!


----------



## lemonoid

freddy0872 said:


> well im in quite a bind here, im on vaca and well away from my desktop with all my tools. i happened to hop onto someones wifi here and was able to download the files for this in about 2 and a half hours! YUCK! but any way what my problem is i was going to tether my bionic for the 2nd or 3rd time here on my laptop and its worked beatutifully with the 4G! the last time i tried it dropped all my network connectivity and everything. still had wifi. so i decided do to a factory reset and try to get it back up so i can make phone calls etc. FAILED. went back to stock but no data or network (4G) so i hopped on and downloaded this in hopes to restore data. followed all the steps and i regained my data but when i went from flashing SU and such the phone rebooted at the wrong time due to my stupidity and busy time with family here :-/ i ened up with this at reboot
> AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure)
> 0A.61
> 
> Battery OK
> OK to program
> Connect USB
> Data Cable
> 
> Invalid CC Version (CG: boot)
> 
> that happens now everytime i reboot.
> even after retrying the steps. i re flashed system and everything again as the steps say. and still get this.
> I get this after step of flashing radio.zip and rebooting
> thank you


I'd use RSDLite to flash the stock firmware onto it. As far as my own problems, I have been on that screen many times and that's the only thing that ever fixed that screen. Make sure you keep your battery out until you do it, because once your battery is drained, you won't be able to fix your phone unless you have one of those external battery docks or whatever they're called, or an extra charged battery. I know this is kinda late but hey, when I was stuck there I had no clue what to do so maybe if anyone else has this issue they'll see this


----------



## MaddHatter

this works great! follow the steps to the T, and great success. the only hiccup i ran into was installing the 893 update, it locked me in fastboot with a cdt error. i used P3Droid's FixCDT and all was good again. i am now succesfully up to date with the OTA.


----------



## flamingBurrito

The radios.zip link is broken. Anyone have a mirror?


----------



## t1da1

All the files are set to private and unobtainable :\


----------



## Obsidian

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/28127-Root/Roms/ICS-Leaks/FXZ/RSD/Threads/Guides/SafeStrap/Bootstrap/***All-Download-Links-in-OP-Updated-Daily***(Formerly-What's-in-Dev)

Working rsd lite and fxz links for those who need them

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kalyanamitras

I want to flash my droid bionic back, but when I try to DL these files media fire tells me they are all set to private. Does anyone know where I can find the files I need to flash my bionic back to stock with instructions?

Thanks


----------

